# Petite Pearl Getting Close



## TonyR (Sep 3, 2016)

Just though i would post a pic of my vines. Should be harvesting in a few more weeks. The Blix is 15 to 17 throughout the vineyard. The seeds are mostly brown and a few have no meat sticking to them. Will harvest from 26 vines.


----------



## mgmarty (Sep 3, 2016)

Looks fantastic! What netting is that?


----------



## TonyR (Sep 4, 2016)

mgmarty said:


> Looks fantastic! What netting is that?



It is side netting, got it 7 or 8 years ago. http://www.spectrellising.com It goes up and comes down easy, even with one person.


----------



## CowboyRam (Sep 4, 2016)

The deer or birds got the few grapes that I allowed to grow this year. I did get a chance to check the brix on one berry that they left for me; it tested out with a brix of 20. I was planning on picking those few clusters ripen just a bit more. Looks like I am going to need some netting for next year.

Great looking bunch of grapes.


----------



## Masbustelo (Sep 5, 2016)

Very nice job on maintaining the bunches and hedging.


----------

